# Indian art in Goshen Canyon



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have heard of some petroglyphs in Goshen Canyon, can any of you point me in the right direction. IE GPS COORDS? Thanks, I live in the goshen area and have hiked all over in Goshen Canyon and cannot find them.


----------

